# BBQ Guru or ATC Controller



## joshhubin14 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello All,

I was wondering if I can use the fan output control on a unit like the bbq guru and connect it to an oven element? I'd like to use this set up in a homemade electric rig. I'm not a big fan of having a fan in the unit and I think the perfect solution for me would be to use a controller and have it regulate my heating element instead of using a fan. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## flame boss (Apr 2, 2014)

You could not power an oven heating element directly with a BBQ Guru or ATC Controller or for that matter with a Flame Boss smoker controller. All of these controllers incorporate 12 volt fans that draw very little power. You could not just substitute the fan for a heating element.

It seems like you should be able to get an oven thermostat much cheaper anyway. Maybe scavenge the thermostat and heating element from an old oven. Good luck on your project.

Michael Collins

Flame Boss


----------

